# New Gray Fox Mount



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey everyone.....I haven't been over here in quite some time. Thought I'd share a nice little Gray Fox I recently did. Hope to spend some more time here now that I've moved back to Michigan. Take Care these upcoming seasons! Hope everyone is busy!

Mike


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful job, Mike!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very nice.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome Job as usual Mike.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

good to have ya back mike, i was wondering if you forgot us when you moved. as always beautiful!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice job Mike. Man, all of your grey mounts always look beautiful.

Good to have you back as well.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey thanks for all the compliments guys! It's good to be back!!

Mike


----------

